# british bodybuilder from 70's - Any help ?



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello,

Im tryng to find out the name of a bodybuilder that won mr great britain or a similar main event..... in the 70's / maybe 80's

I know the blokes surname was mitchell ........ does ayne know his first name ?

Or know where i can find a list of previous winners ?

Thanks,

Coxy


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's a link for you mate - http://www.musclememory.com/male/M.html - plenty of Mitchells there 

EDIT- Could be David Mitchell


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

quality mate - absolute quality - cheers


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

from what you said, and looking through them, could be robert mitchell?

1981 mr britain?


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just spoke to my old man and he says its defo david mitchell....... he asked if i could find out for him.... but he couldnt remember the first name.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

coxy1983 said:


> quality mate - absolute quality - cheers





coxy1983 said:


> Just spoke to my old man and he says its defo david mitchell....... he asked if i could find out for him.... but he couldnt remember the first name.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys


 :thumbup1:


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

apparenty he wrote a book on bodybuilding - im trying to find it


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I've tried with no luck - good luck finding it!


----------



## harry340 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Guys , just joined this site, Just to let you know I,am Dave Mitchells son . If you need any info on him or pics I,ll post some up later, he won the Mr.Britian back in the 70,s as well as most or all of the Scottish titles too and was a keen body builder/power lifter even to this day still looking well (72). Great to see theres still an interest in his past


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

welcome mate  yes post up some pics n stuff, its always nice to see bodybuilders from past times


----------



## ibbu-champ (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Coxy

Rob Mitchell or Bob Mitchell was IBBU Mr World in 1985 and Mr Britain in 1984' 85' 86. He is now a chess master! Brawn and Brain.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

John Wood is a forum member here under his real name, he's got some great old pics from his competing days on his profile page.


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

I remember David Mitchell as the NABBA's Scotland Rep and a senior competitor in the 70's

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/john-wood-albums-photos-my-comp-days-1970-s-80-s.html


----------



## nickymitchell1 (Jan 13, 2012)

David mitchell's my grandad. I googled in his name to see wat came up and this chat thread came up so got a messege in there . Was there anything spisific you wanted to know?


----------



## steelieron (Jul 10, 2015)

hi nickymitchel1

ask dave if he remembers the basement club in the nethergate,if he does ask him if he remembers the time he hurt his back and had a tube of heat ointment which he rubbed on his back,ask him what followed.

ron reid


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

David Mitchell is my 2nd cousin!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

steelieron said:


> hi nickymitchel1
> 
> ask dave if he remembers the basement club in the nethergate,if he does ask him if he remembers the time he hurt his back and had a tube of heat ointment which he rubbed on his back,ask him what followed.
> 
> ron reid


oh dear, I think we can all guess. Haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

David mitchell is my dads best friends brothers girlfriends uncles dad!


----------



## ggr (Oct 1, 2021)

mrwright said:


> David mitchell is my dads best friends brothers girlfriends uncles dad!


dave mitchell trained


----------



## ggr (Oct 1, 2021)

ggr said:


> dave mitchell trained


yes dave mitchell trained there in the ymca in the 60s....mr scotland for 7 years ..very popular guy. in the club , too.......he was a bricklayer...and he used to say..''when i take my shirt off , everyone else puts their's back on.'' ...some great photos of him on the wall...incredible physiique....and incredibly strong ( these were days before steroids ruined the fun. )..he used to be able.to bench press 395lbs...he did try 400lbs , but just couldn't quite do it....I i bumped into him several years later , in the street...during our chat , I mentioned the attempted 400lbs bench press ..he responded by saying that he moves to England , and joined a club where power lifters trained , and he wa soon lifting well over 400lbs, incredible......cheers


----------



## ggr (Oct 1, 2021)

p.s. about the same time , there was an incredibly strong guy in Arbroath called dave brown...in their ymca he broke 6'' nails for 24 hours....i went to see him...when i arrived , his hands were swathed in .bandages , and covered in blood..... ...Sadly , several years later when he was up one of these special tall ladders , mending a street light , a car caught the edge of the ladder , and he fell , breaking just about every bone in his body


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Just came in this thread to say david Mitchell is no relation of mine but if any of you want pictures of Phil, grant or Peggy mitchell then I'm your bloke


----------



## Robs nephew (3 mo ago)

ibbu-champ said:


> Hi Coxy Rob Mitchell or Bob Mitchell was IBBU Mr World in 1985 and Mr Britain in 1984' 85' 86. He is now a chess master! Brawn and Brain.


 Robert Mitchell is my uncle. My mum lost touch with him, for many years, but they have recently reconciled. He lives in the midlands. He was a very successful Bodybuilder, Engineer and a chess champion.


----------

